# Baitcaster



## 2percent (Jun 27, 2009)

Im looking to buy my first baitcaster I have always used spinning reel but I wanna try a baitcaster. I dont want to pay more than 100 for the reel kinda looking for a combo. Any suggestions?


----------



## kplax35 (Jul 7, 2009)

If i were you...id find a friend that owns one and use it a few time before you get one. Their super nice...but the learning curve for no backlash its a hell road with more time spend untangling the line rather than fishing. Maybe you know this or not...best of luck.

Back on the topic tho...i always go to Bassproshops and look at what the user reports say then research that particular reel. has always worked for me in the past.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

That is a good suggestion. Also, the vast majority of bait casters under $100 won't last for more than a year. BPS Pro Qualifiers are decent, as are the Revo S and the Shimano Citica. Those are probably the best "entry level" reels.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Another vote here for the Abu Garcia Revo S. It's a very good, dependable entry level baitcaster with the centrifugal brakes. The higher end AG's (Revo SX and STX) have the mag adjustment. I've fished all three and have found no problems with any of them


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

shimano curado 207E7 for flipping or any of the new E series reels and if price is an issue pinical reels for the money arnt bad but the shimano will be around a long long time try em you will love em


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

I wouldn't go cheap. My first baitcaster was junk, and I became so frustrated it took years before I tried another. I agree with OHBMQUINN,
wait until you can afford a Curado. These reels are great. I rarely pick up a spinning outfit anymore.


----------



## SumpinWong (Sep 15, 2007)

If you're willing to spend $100 on one... wave another $20 and buy a Shimano Citica e201, or the e201 if you prefer lefty.

It is one of the finest reels you will find at that price, period!

Tight lines,


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

If you are starting with just getting one, be aware there are different gear ratios depending on which brand. You might not want to get a lower gear ratio to start with like the 5 to 1. But a 6.4 to 1 or higher depending on how you are going to use it.

I have a couple of Curados and really like them.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I have been useing an Abu Garcia C4 as kind of a combo bass and musky(smaller lures) reel. For next year I would like to invest in a nice low profile reel that won't break the bank. I don't need all the bells and whistles, but I want a reel that will be light weight, perform well and last. I am looking at the Diawa Tierra and Excelor. I also looked a Plueger, but not sure on that one. Anyone have experience with these specific reels?


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

The Diawa's are OK. Pfleugers are good too, and they were first made in Akron (a little trivia).

However, I really love my Curado E7. Highly recommended. Highly. It is light, and reliable.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Try out the Revo S. Have four of them and absolutely love them. They are 99 bucks at tackle warehouse I believe.


----------



## Buzz_Bait (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a Shimano Citica and like it a lot. Just started with it last year, and to echo Kplax35's words, be ready for headache until you get used to it. I spent several weeks perfecting the release, controlling the line and getting distance down. 

The way your charge the rod is a little different than a spinning rod, and this can throw you off and make you cast it into the ground causing backlash. It takes some time. If you know someone who has one (and they don't mind you learning on it) I would try it out first.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I was always one of those guys who was afraid of switching to a baitcaster. I heard nothing but negativity on starting out....nothing but backlashes, hard too use...blah blah blahhhh....
I went to Dicks in sandusky and picked up an Abu Garcia Black Maxx and a Field and Stream 6'6" MH rod.....and I absolutley love it! I picked up the reel for I believe around $50'sh and the same with the rod. Best tackle ive ever bought. I suggest you go out back and tie on something weedless......sinker....weedless frog....something of the sort and practice making casts.....also sit out a bucket or whatever is close and practice flipping into it....I did this for a few hours a week and about a month later I feel I can do almost as good as the guy next to me who has been using them for years. I know the more expensive you go the better your results+lifetime of the baitcaster but I am extremely pleased with the little amount I spent on mine and the performance!


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

What hand do you use. I am a right handed. Yet I use a Left Handed Reel it much easier for me to control my rod in my right esp. when flipping pitching and jigging. 

Also it just makes more natural sense. For me to use a left handed baitcaster. Always set your spool tension for each bait you throw on. Start of with thicker line and always keep your thumb on the spool. 

I have been using them for years and times I will still backlash when not paying attention. As for your first I would recommend BPS reels if you want a higher end of your $100 limit. 

Also pick up a 6'4'1 Ratio it's a good all around ratio. 

Also Wal Mart sells plenty of baitcasters that if you keep them oiled plenty enough and work them right they will be fine and you could pick up two for the price of one BPS. 

Once you go baitcaster you will be buying more. I hardly use my spinning unless I'm wading or throw something weightless so light that I can't throw it on my baitcaster weightless. 

Have fun and I hope you find your perfect reel.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> I have been useing an Abu Garcia C4 as kind of a combo bass and musky(smaller lures) reel. For next year I would like to invest in a nice low profile reel that won't break the bank. I don't need all the bells and whistles, but I want a reel that will be light weight, perform well and last. I am looking at the Diawa Tierra and Excelor. I also looked a Plueger, but not sure on that one. Anyone have experience with these specific reels?



I have a Tierra and it's simply OK. The drag seems weak to me. I just started using Pflueger Patriarchs this year, and I'm very very impressed.


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

i just bought a revo sx by abu garcia, 11 bearings for around 150. it is absolutely amazing.


----------



## speckledredfish (Jul 13, 2009)

I fished in salt water the last four years and would only recommend Shimano they are imo the most reliable reels on the market. I would look on the internet at Academy.com it is a retail chain like dicks and often times have combos with a citicas for 129-139 and they are with a decent all-star rod (usually 50-70 dollar value) Really wish there were academys up here. I have dunked all my reels in salt water and the citicas are my wading/grinding reels. They have enough drag to fight 15 pound plus redfish and we don't have anything that pulls like reds here. It think a Citica 100 (if they still make them the smallest might be 200 now) could fairly easily have enough drag to bring in a thirty pound shovel head caught a 57lb black drum on a curado E7 shimano's have all the drag you will ever need


----------



## cowboy0071 (Aug 6, 2009)

FYI Bass Pro shops have the extreme reels on sale for 59.99 in store only through Monday if you're interested. Good reels for the money.


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

If you are set on cheap, the Pinnacle reels that Walmart carries are really not all that bad. They aren't the highest quality, but they will give you a few years of service, and will allow you to wet your feet relatively inexpensively. Pair one up with a Berkley Cherrywood that they have and you will have a decent combo for under $100 that should give you some years of good fishing while you save up for more serious gear. My first baitcaster was one of their 6 or 7 bearing models purchased 3 years ago and it is still going strong. While I definately prefer my Curado and my Ambassaduers, the Pinnacle still sees use on one of my less used setups.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll second Wargoth's comment about the Pinnacles at Wal Mart. It's no Citica or Garcia Revo, but for $50 it's not bad at all. (I don't care for Daiwa reels. They just seem whipped after a season or two. Of course, that was one I had a long time ago). I've been using mine for two or three seasons - mostly with small crankbaits and topwaters - and it's still good as new. Just need to keep it oiled. Too bad Garcia doesn't still make the old 521 and MagPlus reels...those were truly great reels for $50 or less. I'm not as sold on Berkley rods, OK I guess, but I've seen some low-cost Shimano rods that are nice. Did you buy a reel yet or or you still looking?


----------



## Paul W (Apr 12, 2009)

I had a Bass Pro Shops Rick Clunn reel for awhile and it was simply awesome. It was a really good performer...I sold it only because I wanted a Curado E so bad. Their Extreme reels are nice too. P.S.-The Clunn reel I had was the shiny navy blue one, I think 05-07 model or so....EBAY!

Paul W


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I am looking at the same thing. I have an abu garcia 5500 round reel. It's pretty old, but I have almost no trouble casting it, which is funny I go from spincasters to baitcasters but the motion is more similar. I want a low profile reel for cheap and have been looking at the Rick Clunn reel. As far as the magnetic control, I turn mine all the way off and use thumb control, would this be much different on a low profile model, or is the control very similar?


----------

